# The continuing saga of a newbie



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Yesterday, I shot nine straight pop cans at thirty feet. The tenth shot I said " okay this is for the championship of the entire free world, Just relax breath deep and make it count"! Phooey! That last shot went careening off the catch box and went out in the yard.

I have some things that I'd like to note here.

1. Old guys have really thin skin, Is my thumb and pointer ever going callus up and quit hurting?

2. Has any one tried these pouches with the tag on the end? I have some pig suede that I could make one out of if they weren't banned or useless.

3. I have an old cloth sack that I put a big magnet in, go out in the yard and wave it around, then invert the sack and pull it off the magnet. Then I have all my shot in the sack ready to pour into my ammo canister.

4. Going north to Idaho for two Gkid's graduation. Going to cut some forks while there. Hawthorn, chokecherry, juniper, scrub maple, maybe some aspen tho it isn't a very hard wood. If i can cut one for some one who would it, let me know and I will send you one.

5. Guess that is it for now, didn't shoot worth a poop today. Frustrating hobby but so far I LIKE it.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

1. No real callus buildup, but the finger and thumb do stop hurting eventually 

Enjoy seeing these update threads on your progress!


----------



## tog77 (Mar 1, 2015)

That's a great idea with the sack. Beats my magnet epoxied to a stick


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

My thumb hurts with a heavy draw. Been shooting consistently for a over a year, (started 6 years ago, but only got serious recently) and I do heavy manual work as a day job and still my thumb hurts. So I go with the flow and shoot long tapered bands, my favourites being between .45 and .65 mm thick. Lightish ammo, 6 to 8 mm mainly and there is no pain or strain at all and by crikey can they pack a punch.

Nine shots on a can at thirty feet is pretty good shooting in my book.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good shooting Looking forward to seeing some of your naturals


----------



## JBB (May 3, 2019)

I’ve tried the “pinch pouch” but didn’t like them. The material is very thin and hard to hold on to. My fingers were pretty sore at first, too, but with time they toughened up. I’m an “old newbie” myself. Turning 69 in a couple of months. Took up the hobby to reduce the rabbit population around my house and now I have a drawer full of frames. Loads of fun and a lot cheaper than firearms that I also enjoy shooting. Don’t have to drive to the range 30 miles away, just set up my catchbox and enjoy.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I think your sack idea is wonderful.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Well, here i am up in Idaho. Went out yesterday and cut 6 or eight forks. Got several types of trees, but really, they all are about the same. I have them in the shade outside. I will try and do something with them when I get back to Ariz.

I notice on most forks, that one branch is larger than the other. Have to deal with that some how. In my mind, I see several types of styles for shooting different sizes of ammo. Hey, I'm enjoying myself with my new found interest!


----------

